# Is 3' too short for the width of a table?



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

My table will be a horseshoe style table against a wall. There will be a back table with two other tables coming out to create the horseshoe. 

All of the tables are 3' wide. Fortunately, I have not yet put the tops on the table (hoping to do this later today). Is 3' wide going to be too narrow, or will that work fine for an HO gauge. 

Thanks folks for all of the help I've already received.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Three feet is a nice working width. I you like big sweeping curves you may want the ends larger to accomodate large radius curves for the turnaround.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are not running passenger trains, freight over 55 ft or steam engines larger than 4-6-4 you will be fine. If you plan to run the larger cars / engines then you will need 22 degree turns. I believe this will require a 4ft table to make the curve. You could place a larger section at each end and use the narrower table to connect. A dog bone shape.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if it is point to point it is fine. it is to small for a continuous loop. even extreme curve R15 (nothing but old equipment on that) will hang out. so yes 3ft IMHO is to short


----------

